# Vendetta SC , Has anyone got or tryed one?



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

If so what did you think about it?


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

you talking the 1/18 scale for durtrax? if so i got to play with on at the local shop and it was nice a bit small for me but it was nice still the same


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Just might think about getting one of these. Local track here has the 1/16th scale Slash class and I don't see why they wouldn't allow this truck. I have a ton of extra parts and upgrades for my old ST. Does anyone know how much will be interchangeable between the two?


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

So I must not be the only one that thinks a 1/18 scale for over 200 bucks is to high in price , even if it does have a 2.4ghz radio.

It has no charger, battery or it's not even lipo ready,

HEHEHE; Nobody buys'em they will come down down down in price.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

yea that is what im whating for. im still picking at the owner of hobby town hear me and let me be a tester. even know they have been tested. you know write one off and hand it over and let me bash it around the parking lot some realy nice dips might be able to get some good air time and all. but the owner there are only a few cars i want to test i dont see me buying something that small for that kind of pice. i only pay about 180 for my ext, battery, and charger and its 1/10


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

trackman said:


> If so what did you think about it?


been wondering that myself. Minis kinda died around here, but i could see where the Detta SC and the 18SC could make the class come back.


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

Price has come down, What do ya'll think of the ventdetta sc?


----------

